# Thermomix tm20 problema.



## r0b3r (Mar 11, 2015)

Hola, tengo una thermomix tm20, la cuestión es que me viene fallando desde hace unos días, a veces se pone a funcionar a la máxima velocidad sola, da fallo y pitidos estando bien cerrada la tapa y todos los botones a 0, la tengo desmontada pero no doy con el problema, alguien puede echarme una mano?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2015)

Primero de todo cambiale todos los push buttons que adquieren fuga y enloquecen al microprocesador.

O al menos quitalos todos para probar !


----------



## r0b3r (Mar 12, 2015)

Hola, tengo quitados todos los push y los potenciometros, vamos esta sin botones completamente, nada mas encenderla de pone el display lleno de rayas y empieza a pitar.

Alguna vez a funcionado y se ponía al máximo de revoluciones, se paraba, etc... Pero ya solo salen rayas y pitidos.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2015)

Probste el potenciómetro con el tester ? Yo la probaría sin los pulsadores pero con potenciómetros


----------



## r0b3r (Mar 12, 2015)

Lo probe sin pulsadores y con potenciometros.


----------



## r0b3r (Mar 12, 2015)

Y siguen saliendo las rayas y sonando los pitidos.


----------



## r0b3r (Mar 14, 2015)

Esta es la placa donde supuestamente deberia estar el fallo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2015)

Como se alimenta?


----------



## r0b3r (Mar 14, 2015)

Luego hago una fotografia de los conectores


----------



## r0b3r (Mar 15, 2015)




----------

